# corsica/sardinia free camping



## mickdee (Apr 17, 2010)

hi,

we're going to corsica sardinia and sicily may 2011, anyone know any good freecamping spots, has anyone freecamped there and any problems?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

We visited Corsica and Sardinia in 2004 details at

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/711/30/
http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/712/30/

Had no problems free camping on both islands.

A very good in depth write up of both islands can be found at

http://www.langdale-associates.com/sardinia_2009/sard_corsica.htm

Sicily info at http://www.langdale-associates.com/sicily_2007/sicily_2007.htm

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No problems wildcamping out of the main season, we had a great trip there in 2007, have a look at my travel account...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-289.html

All the stoppovers are listed in the MHF database, our favourite wildcamp was at Solanas where there is a fantastic beach.

Have a great time.

Pete


----------

